# Conseil eMac occasion



## Dimitri11 (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai possibilité d'acheter un eMac d'occasion.

Configuration :

 1.25 Ghz ; 512Mb RAM ; HD : 40 Gb ; ATI rage 32Mb

sans accessoire (je devrais juste acheter un clavier, d'ailleurs, est-ce que cette machine a l'interface bluetooth?)

il m'est proposé pour 250 CHF (soit environ 165)

Est-ce une bonne affaire ou est-ce trop cher?
Partagez vos avis, vos achats!

Merci à tous!


----------



## jerG (16 Mai 2008)

ça semble être un bon prix. En début d'année j'ai acheté un PowerMac G4 Quicksilver 2002 800 MHz, 256 Mo, 40 Go (sans clavier, ni souris, ni écran) pour 150 &#8364; et c'était plutôt un bon prix (selon la cote mac2sell :  http://www.mac2sell.net/index.fr.php à titre indicatif. Mais la cote d'un ordinateur, surtout les macs, c'est tout relatif). 

Concernant le Bluetooth il ne me semble pas que l'eMac en ai été équipé...


----------

